# Contador de 0 a 9 ascendente usando Biestables tipo D ????



## MyNameIsPepe (Ene 17, 2007)

Hola, tengo este enunciado:

*Un contador de 4 bits debe diseñarse para ir contando las veces que se cumple la 
secuencia, para ello usaremos 4 biestables tipo D iguales que en apartado 2 y 
conectaremos la salida Z del detector a la señal CE (habilitador de conteo) del contador. 
El contador debe recorrer la secuencia binaria de 0 a 9 de forma cíclica (de 9 pasa a 0 de 
nuevo). La figura 4 muestra cómo debe comportarse este módulo.* 

*Aclaraciones:*
- biestables tipo D iguales apartado 2 es rfente a usar cajas FDCE)
- lo de Z y CE no os preocupeis, eso es pa cuando tenga hecho el contador)

Aqui adjunto la imagen de la simulacion del contador de 4 bits ascendente:



Pues bien, mie pregunta es, que tengo que hacer? el manual de como hacer un contador de este mismo foro me lo he leido varias veces pero aki n este kaso no se ke acer :S

Saludos y muchas gracias!

PD. el enunciado de todo el ejercicio esta adjuntado (por si no entendeis pa que quiero hacer el contador, etc.)


----------



## nemesaiko (Ene 17, 2007)

hi aqui eh subido un contador de flip flops D que cuanta de 0a 9 esta hecho en cuircuitmaker2000 y una imagen mas abajo , espero que se sirva, saludos 

LIMA-PERÚ


----------



## nemesaiko (Ene 17, 2007)




----------



## MyNameIsPepe (Ene 18, 2007)

Se me olvidó decir que era en Xilinx, aun así muchas gracias... seguramnt me sirva !!


----------



## MyNameIsPepe (Ene 18, 2007)

Antes de probarlo tenia una duda acerca de el circuito que me pasastes, comprueba mi foto adjuntada para que veas a que me refiero.

La entrada señalada con la flechita n el dibujo, concretamente la *U5D*, una de sus dos entradas, concretamente, la de la derecha, va a parar a donde está el circulito no??

Simplement era para asegurarme ya que como no hay visible un punto de conexión ahi y tal...

gracias!


----------



## nemesaiko (Ene 18, 2007)

se claro ahi hay una conexión es que como lo la imagnen lo pase a monocromatico para que pesara menos seguro que perdio calidad, sorry

saludos


----------



## MyNameIsPepe (Ene 19, 2007)

Hola de nuevo, tengo problema a la hora de crear el circuito en el xilinx (ver foto adjunta o aqui debajo).

http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/5865/pepekx6.jpg

Wired-OR ? He buscado informaciónr por internet pero no lo entiendo bien, y en tal caso que deberia usar y... cuales cojer de las que comparten linea Q~~D?.

Agradeceria ayuda, saludos

P.D.: La foto es basicamnt el contador ascendente de 0 a 9 (con flipflop-d) hecho en xilinx basado en el eskema del compañero nemesaiko hecho en circuitmaker.


----------



## MyNameIsPepe (Ene 20, 2007)

Creo que ya lo he arreglado, disculpen las molestias.


----------



## vajasaque1 (Ago 8, 2009)

Saludos, soy estudiante  del 3er cuatrimestre de electronica, y tengo un laboratorio asignado de un contador de 0-9 y lo e tratado de simular en livewire pero no me esta funcionando, ni siquiera responde a el pulso de reloj, agredaceria mucho su ayuda ya que no encuentro la falla.


----------

